# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Trục C máy tiện

## ngotienanh

e đang tìm hiểu về trục C của máy tiện cnc.có vấn đề e ko hiểu là đối với máy có trục c.trục chính khi định vị xong,cái gì làm cho trục chính cứng vững khi gia công???các bác chỉ bảo cho e với ạ.@@

----------


## nhattruongctm

> e đang tìm hiểu về trục C của máy tiện cnc.có vấn đề e ko hiểu là đối với máy có trục c.trục chính khi định vị xong,cái gì làm cho trục chính cứng vững khi gia công???các bác chỉ bảo cho e với ạ.@@


Chào bạn! 
Đối với máy trục có trục C thì trục chính sẽ được định vị bằng chính động cơ Servo, thêm vào đó là cụm đĩa phanh bằng thủy lực.

----------

